# Happy Donkey Clearance Items



## Glenn

Long time Coffee Forums UK supporter and advertiser Happy Donkey has updated their new products page with some clearance items too

Check out their deals *here*


----------



## froggystyle

Mignon for £222 plus postage, nice price!


----------



## Thecatlinux

froggystyle said:


> Mignon for £222 plus postage, nice price!


Try £185 plus postage


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Try £185 plus postage


Try £222 , price doesn't include VAT...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thecatlinux said:


> Try £185 plus postage


£185 + VAT =£222 I'm afraid, still a very good price though.


----------



## hotmetal

Blimey! Good deal. I think he only charges less than a fiver for shipping regardless, not so good for small or low price items but great for a grinder. I didn't now Scott was doing mignons. If I'd known that a week ago I might have ended up with a brand new mignon instead of an ageing Mazzer Mini! Still, I'm chuffed with the mini, even if it does have some 'signs of use' including some scratches on the doser that must indicate use by a hipster barista with a ring on his right thumb!


----------



## Tiny tamper

Them hipsters n there Thumb rings


----------



## Graeme

I bought a Baratza Virtuoso to go with my shiny new Gaggia Classic in the new year, and then quickly realised it wasn't really the right tool for grinding espresso. I've been soldiering on with it while slowly saving up to get a second hand Iberital MC2. I got an email from Tapatalk this morning which included this post, I saw there were only two of the Mignon's left, so in a moment of madness I ordered one.

Have I made a terrible decision, or is this the answer to all of my grinding needs?


----------



## froggystyle

I think you have done the correct thing, i have the MC2, don't like it all at all, will be saving away for mignon.

So for £222 plus what £4 postage? you have a steal!


----------



## poolfan

froggystyle said:


> I think you have done the correct thing, i have the MC2, don't like it all at all, will be saving away for mignon.
> 
> So for £222 plus what £4 postage? you have a steal!


picked up one of these today, thanks OP.


----------



## poolfan

poolfan said:


> picked up one of these today, thanks OP.


order cancelled as item sold in local shop instead presumably


----------

